# Our new TOTer has her seasonal priorities right



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all. Very proud to say my wife delivered our first child, a little beauty named Cora, last Thursday, 05 April 2007! Here's a picture of her at 4 days old on Easter Sunday, sporting, of course, her snazzy First Halloween outfit I got for her last October in preparation for her arrival. Of course, all my family says "Why is she wearing that, it's not Halloween?" I tell them that she has good taste, has her seasonal priorities right, and that Halloween is always soon approaching....at least I know I will have a sympathetic audience here.:jol:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh yeah!!!!!! another cutie to add to the Forum!  Good to know she has her priorities in the right place! Start them out young I say!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

start em off early!
.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

aww very cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awww shes such a cutie!!!!


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

A beautiful child! Congratulations!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats, hope you have a strong marriage, as a parent of a 3 year old girl, parenting is tough!!!

and yep start her young, my 3 year old, is into this halloween thing, and not scared of monsters, because the garage, and basement is slowly filling up with them...

punch


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She is toooooo cute. You two are so blessed.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

COOL Congrates and best wishes

Thats right start them off young start them off right and keep them involved


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

She is definitely a keeper!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great outfit, start her off right. 

Congrats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What a cutie, love the jams!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations, and what a beautiful baby.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cute little angel you received...
congrats


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What a darling little forumette!  She's very cute!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome outfit. wish they had one for when my two year old was born. 

Great lookin' kid to go in that outfit!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Shucks, thanks everyone. We're pretty proud of the little monkey. And yes, mom is rock solid, so we're both lucky there. 6 days in and so far she's a little eating, pooping, sleeping angel, which means she'll be this good for ever....right?.....

Thanks again for all the kind words, now I think I have a bum to wipe (yes, hers  ...)


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Shucks, thanks everyone. We're pretty proud of the little monkey. And yes, mom is rock solid, so we're both lucky there. 6 days in and so far she's a little eating, pooping, sleeping angel, which means she'll be this good for ever....right?.....
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words, now I think I have a bum to wipe (yes, hers  ...)


ah and somethings to look forward to:

projectile vomit! (kinda like the barrel vomit props) just all over the bedroom


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

punch said:


> ah and somethings to look forward to:
> 
> projectile vomit! (kinda like the barrel vomit props) just all over the bedroom


Shhhhhhh! He's still in the honeymoon stage. Don't scare him.......yet.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

She's adorable and couldn't be dressed any better.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

She's so cute! Now in 3 more weeks when you're sleep deprived she won't seem as cute...


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful baby girl you have there.. Take good care of her and teach her right.. She's the future of of the forum...LOL


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

What do you mean sleep deprived in 3 more weeks....I was there 4 days ago :googly: But she's worth it. And my wife told me 3 years ago "Honeymoons over baby, honeymoons over." Now if we could just get the little one to hum that to some 12 bar blues, we'd be rockin'


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What a pretty little face she has! And she just couldn't look cuter than she does in those jammies! 
Congratulations!


----------

